# nvidia-glx no Gentoo 2006.1 para AMD64

## cararetoalonso

Olá, sou novo aqui no Fórum e estou com um pequeno problema. Não consigo achar o source do nvidia-glx para Gentoo 2006.1 AMD64.

Precio habilitar o glx para funcionar com beryl e não estou conseguinto encontrar este módulo com o emerge. Só tem o nvidia-drivers, mas o nvidia-glx não tem mais. Alguma alma iluminada poderia me dizer onde foi parar o nvidia-glx no gentoo para AMD64.

Obrigado...

----------

